# Who rocked it better?



## Aprill (Feb 23, 2007)

Ashanti or Vanessa Minnillo?


----------



## Sonia_K (Feb 23, 2007)

I would say Ashanti.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 24, 2007)

Vanessa.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 24, 2007)

Ashanti....but Vanessas shoes are better!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Feb 24, 2007)

Vanessa.


----------



## Lia (Feb 24, 2007)

I think none of them... I didn't like the dress


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Feb 24, 2007)

I'd say Vanessa, only cause of the shoes lol


----------



## Tina Marie (Feb 24, 2007)

:iagree:


----------



## Nox (Feb 24, 2007)

Ashanti.


----------



## Kirsten (Feb 24, 2007)

vanessa


----------



## ling07 (Feb 24, 2007)

vanessa


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 24, 2007)

they both look nice, but Ashanti has her by an edge.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 24, 2007)

Ashanti!


----------



## anne7 (Feb 24, 2007)

I think Ashanti looks better in every aspect EXCEPT her shoes. Those are hideous, IMO.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 24, 2007)

I agree with this statement.


----------



## CandyApple (Feb 24, 2007)

Ashanti!!


----------



## LilDee (Feb 24, 2007)

Ashanti.. and i agree about the shoes...


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ashanti except for the shoes


----------



## Bea (Feb 24, 2007)

vm


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ashanti.


----------



## SuddenRush (Feb 24, 2007)

Ashanti.


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 24, 2007)

Vanessa. Her shoes completed the look better than Ashanti's.


----------



## natalierb (Feb 25, 2007)

Vanessa


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 25, 2007)

I was gonna say Vanessa. But Ashanti at a 2nd glance. Vanessa has better shoes, I agree.


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 25, 2007)

Ashanti, but with Vanessa's shoes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blackmettalic (Feb 25, 2007)

Ashanti!

It suits her figure better. On Vanessa it emphasizes her nonexistent hips/ass.


----------



## Jessica (Feb 25, 2007)

Vanessa


----------



## pinkbundles (Feb 25, 2007)

From her angle, Ashanti. I'm sure Vanessa rocked it as well though!


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 25, 2007)

I think Vanessa did.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 26, 2007)

I got a new one:







Mary J, or the model?


----------



## Khalia25 (Feb 26, 2007)

Most def'...Mary J.


----------



## SwtValina (Feb 26, 2007)

Both look hot but if I had to pick, it would be Ashanti. Although that always sucks when you are a star and you have the EXACT same dress as someone else. I'd be so pissed at the designer

As for the second dress in white...i'd have to say neither. The dress is too shapeless


----------



## dentaldee (Feb 26, 2007)

Vanessa

the model.......MJ is to broad in the shoulders and not dainty arms for that.......but it's and ugly dress anyway!!


----------



## Ashley (Feb 27, 2007)

I would say Ashanti because I think Vanessa's skin and hair color with all that gold makes it look a little monotone or washed out...if that makes any sense.

But I do like Vanessa's shoes much more.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Feb 27, 2007)

Yup I agree, Ashanti but Vanessa's shoes are better.


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 27, 2007)

ima say vanessa but they sorta have the same body so it was a hard pick


----------



## clwkerric (Feb 27, 2007)

Ashanti!


----------



## eniemeenie (Feb 28, 2007)

ashanti!!!


----------



## tristen88 (Feb 28, 2007)

Ashanti. I dont kno tha otha girl but she looks beautiful in it aswell. Ashanti's skin tone compliments well wit it tho.


----------



## anne7 (Feb 28, 2007)

The model for that second one, the weird top part makes Mary J. look a little big and her shoulders really wide and her boobs look funny in it.

But I agree, it's an ugly dress to start. =]


----------



## Momo (Feb 28, 2007)

Vanessa wins on account of her shoes


----------



## x3kh (Mar 3, 2007)

Ashanti


----------

